# How should a high school play thank directors and tech crew?



## taylors (Aug 7, 2012)

I am a high school student and I am the technical director for our musical coming up, Fame. At the end of all of our musicals the directors come out and thank the crowd and on the last night the crew gives them flowers. What would be a good way for the cast to thank stage crew and the directors? Kind of like how a showchior would present to the band. Thanks.


----------



## LXPlot (Aug 7, 2012)

In a lot of shows they just kind all extend a hand up to the booth, just like they might towards a band. That would usually happen in curtain call right after the full cast bow.

Was that what you meant?


----------



## taylors (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes kinda. Thanks


----------



## chausman (Aug 7, 2012)

Not clapping towards the booth however. It looks weird, and is awkward to both clap in someones general direction, and be clapped at.


----------



## Les (Aug 7, 2012)

This extremely long thread about having a http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/stage-management-facility-operations/2726-curtain-call-crew.html might have some insightful info.


----------



## ccm1495 (Aug 7, 2012)

The only thing we do at my school is put it in the program. Thought the cast does motion toward the pit.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's how I do it. 

The company comes out in logical groups beginning with smaller roles in larger groups, the larger the role, the smaller the group, leads typically come out one at a time or in couples/logical ensemble groups (depending on the show). The last actor to come on stage is the lead with the "biggest" role (maybe it's a couple again depends on the show). When these individual bows are complete, the cast forms a single line across the stage (if possible, if not then multiple lines). The last/lead actor should be at the center of the line. The lead actor steps forward from the line and with an open hand points to the musicians and holds but does not clap, the cast cheers and leads the applause for the musicians. The lead actor then points to the control booth and holds but does not clap (sometimes I have the actor point to the lights overhead, depending on the theater and what best conveys the idea of appreciating the crew), the cast cheers and leads the applause for the crew. The lead actor steps back into line at center. The cast joins hands, raises hands in the air, and does one big company bow. The lead actor at center leads the bow the rest of the cast keys off this person. The line of actors breaks apart and in a "spontaneous and unrehearsed looking way" the cast waves goodbye, points to audience members they know and can see, some clap for the audience, a variety of things that convey the idea that the cast is thanking the audience for coming. All this as they are backing up and making their way off stage. I like music over this whole thing so that the cast can sort of dance their way off. The whole thing should be REALLY fast... under 3 minutes for a large cast show, preferably closer to 2 minutes.


----------



## Aman121 (Aug 9, 2012)

We usually do the gafftaper mathod as mentioned above, sometimes bringing up the pit lights when it is reognized and the house lights over our open booth and followspot platforms when tech is reognized. This just works becasue things are completly open in our space and houselight circuiting is very individualized. In the JR high, just becasue the kids are younger, we usually have stage crew come out before the cast. In the Sr. High, we dont bother. Hope this helps.


----------

